# graver xubuntu sur CD mais fichier iso trop gros



## riri00deux (26 Mars 2014)

bonjour

je voudrais installer xubuntu pas ubuntu car ordi portable 512 k de RAM et 32bit
Ordi toshiba amilo pro v8210  si mes souvenirs sont bons
Je préciserais plus tard si besoin

une fois téléchargé fichier ISO est malgré tout trop gros pour être gravé  
comment faire ?peut on graver un DVD ? ( bootable  en plus ?)
si je met le fichier sur une clé USb cela ne vas surement pas booter sur la clé sans manip?

bref bien embété..


voila c'est tout 
bye et merci d'avance

PS j'ai pourtant deja installé _ubuntu tout court_ sur cet ordi . 
je me demande comment Ubuntu prend moins de place sur un CD que Xubuntu censé être plus léger comme système ????


----------



## edd72 (26 Mars 2014)

Ben oui on peut graver un DVD.

Tu peux aussi faire une clé bootable, genre avec UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads, sous réserve que ton portable puisse booter une clé USB (ça devrait être le cas vu la génération).

Pourquoi l'ISO de Xubuntu fait plus de Mo que celle d'Ubuntu? Je suppose qu'il y a tout Ubuntu dans l'ISO (dans Gnome et Unity "pour rien" -qui ne sera pas installé sur la machine cible-) et qu'ils ont ajouté Xfce (et autres?) en plus.


----------



## drs (26 Mars 2014)

Non pas forcément plus gros (voir page), mais les ISO font plus de 840Mo, donc trop gros pour un CD.


----------



## riri00deux (27 Mars 2014)

re bonjour

En fait mon probleme est d'abord de desintaller Ubuntu et de reinstaller Xubuntu
Hier, j'ai "mis" le xubuntu sur une clé usb , j'ai pu faire demarrer depuis la clé (j'ai change l'ordre de boot au demarrage)  mais ca coince quelque part car au bout d'un moment toujours *U*buntu

De plus fichiers ISO , fichiers pas ISO je pige pas grand chose ...
je me demande même comment j'ai pu telecharger puis installer Ubuntu il y a 3 mois 

_Al Zheimer et sa bande m'ont encore frappé.._. 

merci et bye


----------



## bompi (27 Mars 2014)

Utilise une clef USB, c'est (je trouve) plus simple et plus rapide qu'un CD.

Si tu démarres sur Ubuntu c'est donc que l'installation est toujours valide. Dans ce cas, il doit être possible de démarrer depuis la clef USB (ou le CD...) en le demandant gentiment au _bootloader_ de Linux, pas du Mac.


----------



## edd72 (27 Mars 2014)

bompi a dit:


> en le demandant gentiment au _bootloader_ de Linux, pas du Mac.



Mais il n'utilise pas un Mac (mais un PC Toshiba, cf. son premier post)


----------



## bompi (27 Mars 2014)

edd72 a dit:


> Mais il n'utilise pas un Mac (mais un PC Toshiba, cf. son premier post)


Oups ! :rose:

Mais, du coup, ce devrait être beaucoup plus simple


----------



## drs (27 Mars 2014)

Y'a pas une option dans le bios qui permet de booter depuis la clé USB?


----------



## bompi (27 Mars 2014)

Si, bien sûr. Mais dans GRUB (ou autre) aussi.


----------



## macabee (4 Mai 2014)

bonjour , j'ai téléchargé , trois fois on dirait , UNetbootin pour mac , mais je n'arrive pas à le mettre dans les applis de mon mini snow leopard ! D'autre part , peut-on graver un cd iso sur ce mac pour booter un vieux compaq presario 1800 ? merci .
Encore une chose , comment ouvre-t-on le bios d'un mac ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h58 ----------

c'est pour mettre toutou linux .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h00 ----------

c'est pour mettre toutou linux .


----------



## edd72 (4 Mai 2014)

(Bon on part dans tous les sens)

Un Mac n'a pas de BIOS (il utilise un EFI).
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_Input_Output_System
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface


----------



## macabee (5 Mai 2014)

sans réponse ...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir,

Pour graver ton image disque sur CD ou DVD.


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2014)

Je conseillerais plutôt les forums des divers Ubuntu.


----------



## macabee (6 Mai 2014)

ok , I will try that . thanks !


----------



## macabee (8 Mai 2014)

J'ai enfin réussi à graver lubuntu sur un cd , et ça marche à toute berzingue sur mes vieux ordis pentium 4 inconnu et sur un lifetec hors d'âge !  :love::rateau:
merci !


----------



## macabee (10 Mai 2014)

j'ai gravé des live cd pour plusieurs distros , toutou wolx , puppy slacko , elementary os  , et je ne sais plus quoi choisir pour mes vieux pc ...


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mai 2014)

macabee a dit:


> j'ai gravé des live cd pour plusieurs distros , toutou wolx , puppy slacko , elementary os  , et je ne sais plus quoi choisir pour mes vieux pc ...


y a même des distro  de live cd ou live usb  etonnement petits petits ( et live from ram)
du genre Slax ( 212 Mo) ou Kolibri ( 1,4  Mo oui UN virgule 4, et autre version à 3 Mo)
j'vais peut etre m'amuser avec un vieux PC et d'anciennes clefs  plutot que graver des cd


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2014)

Sans entrer dans les extrêmes , Manjaro (XFCE ou Openbox) est une très bonne distribution légère.

Pour elementary OS, j'attends de voir la sortie d'Isis basé sur Ubuntu 14.04.

Elle semblait prometteuse au départ mais son développement est assez lent je trouve.

Ceci dit, on a le choix ça c'est évident !


----------



## macabee (11 Mai 2014)

semble intéressant , pour réinstaller windows xp en vm , mais il faut payer ( un poquito ) pour voir ...


----------



## macabee (11 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> y a même des distro  de live cd ou live usb  etonnement petits petits ( et live from ram)
> du genre Slax ( 212 Mo) ou Kolibri ( 1,4  Mo oui UN virgule 4, et autre version à 3 Mo)
> j'vais peut etre m'amuser avec un vieux PC et d'anciennes clefs  plutot que graver des cd



est super , malgré son petit gabarit !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mai 2014)

slax j'imagine 
parce que kalibri c'est ultra minimaliste
(et je me demande si c'set un OS ou juste une interface)

dans le genre y en a un autre  de 50 mb, ah zut le nom m'échappe
ah si Damn Small Linux


----------

